# Lexan



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Does anyone here know where I can find thicker sheets of lexan say between 1/8 and a 1/4 inch. i can only seen to find one size at Lowes and Home Depot. Maybe I am just not looking in the right places?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

if you don't mind mail ordering, McMaster Carr has this. If you want something local, call a local hobby shop and they might be able to special order it. It is used with remote controlled cars.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#polycarbonate-sheets/=9oar3p


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

McMaster Carr is not terribly far away. I believe they are located in Aurora.

Thanks

Jared


----------



## piker (Jun 5, 2007)

I get it from a company in Lima called U.S. Plastics. They have several different sizes and thicknesses. Pretty reasonable prices.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22929&catid=704


----------

